# Striper limit 12/4!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Late tuesday night I got the itch and decided to hit the water. I finally got around to going to an area I've wanted to fish for a while now. The bite started out slow only pulling up some 15-18.5" specks for the first few hours on the incoming tide. I waited until the tide turned and was moving good and started hitting some deeper dock lights. I finally found some good fish, I thought it was a big trout from the way it fought but when I got it up I was happy to see a 22" striper! I caught 2 more off the same light, one was legal and one short. I stayed around a while trying to find #3 but it didn't happen and I called the trip just as the sun was coming up. Yet again everything I caught was on the white/chartreuse Vudu Shrimp! If you haven't tried them you NEED to! 










I was kind of bummed I didn't fill my limit in the morning so I went back later that night and caught #3 to complete my first striper limit!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome! I love those stripers. Same goes for the other spelling too


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Haha I agree Yakavelli I'll take em either way


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

One of those fish is not a striper!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Juvenile stripers are really hard to distinguish from hybrids but the solid lines past the first 1/4 give it away


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Wait I thought the limit was 20. 



Kidding!

I am trolling rivers til I catch one so I can compare them with schoolies up north. Beautiful fish!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice fish. I accidently caught a nice striper in my cast net a couple years ago. Can't keep those. I caught 3 or four fingerlings in my net back in the summer, and of course let those go. But I have never caught one on a line. I ordered a PAC of the vudu shrimp on line and the arrived yesterday. I assume you are fishing them under a popping cork, any other tips?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & great eating!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bo Keifus said:


> Juvenile stripers are really hard to distinguish from hybrids but the solid lines past the first 1/4 give it away


I think you have that backwards. You have a hybrid in the pic. 

1: The first bar below the lateral line is broken.

2: A MUCH taller body shape.

I use to have days of catching 50+ whites, hybrids and stripe and you for sure have a hybrid in there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I concur with the above and will add that broken stripes are NOT dead giveaways for telling Stripers from hybrids. The deep profile certainly points to a hybrid. Stripers are much more elongate.

Those hybrids are a blast. That deep body just digs in like a jack


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> I think you have that backwards. You have a hybrid in the pic.
> 
> 1: The first bar below the lateral line is broken.
> 
> ...


Well JD it seems you're more qualified in the area than I so I'll take your word haha



Chris V said:


> I concur with the above and will add that broken stripes are NOT dead giveaways for telling Stripers from hybrids. The deep profile certainly points to a hybrid. Stripers are much more elongate.
> 
> Those hybrids are a blast. That deep body just digs in like a jack


They are fun, would like to catch a bigger one. And if JD and you say it's a hybrid I have no doubt now lol. I just figured that hybrids had a lot more broken lines based on pictures Ive seen of them.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

servo765 said:


> Wait I thought the limit was 20.
> 
> Kidding!
> 
> I am trolling rivers til I catch one so I can compare them with schoolies up north. Beautiful fish!


20 *Striped bass , white bass 







, and sunshine bass 







* (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length.

This is according to the myfwc.com site.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

60hertz said:


> 20 *Striped bass , white bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but West and North of the Suwannee River the limit for striped bass is 3 and they must be a minimum of 18"


----------

